# tarpon in galveston



## mullet1422

does anyone catch tarpon in the bay?


----------



## Cozumel Annie

We actually target them in the bays depending on conditions. West Bay of Galveston between the Pass and Chocolate Bayou, Lydia Ann Channel area, and POC. POC not so much last 5 years as IMO it has become a circus. If we fish close to POC it will be off the beach North.


----------



## salty_waders

no


----------



## Meadowlark

salty_waders said:


> no


x2


----------



## Override

They are their but are just really hard to target. They will start targeting them in POC in early May. I am not sure about galveston.


----------



## sea hunt 202

A busy place


----------



## c hook

*not really*

there are a few schools of tarpon that move into the bay at POC, and they target them there. but not here. may get a few here and there in galvetraz, but not like you can say I'm going tarpon fishing and expect to find them. most are gulf runners. seems to be snook and juvinile tarpon in chocolate bayou area, but unless you have fished it extensively and know where they are, hard to find. :texasflag


----------



## dmdavis

Can anyone recommend a tarpon guide?


----------



## Sgrem

When there are ozone warnings and you need oxygen masks from the heat of the summer the beachfront tarpon fishing gets good.


----------



## steverob206

I can help with the gentleman looking for a guide. We have a weekend home in POC so I spend a lot of time in the area. I have fished a couple of times with Captain Derick Kuyrkendall, heâ€™s my go to man on saltwater and has become a good friend in the process. Capt. Derick fishes the jetties at POC and state waters. Capt Derick fishes out of a 26â€™ Pathfinder so you have room and a big boat under you. He can flat put you on the fish. In the summer time he is the tarpon man, hands down. Check out his face book page. https://www.facebook.com/patriotguideservice/ Heâ€™s a great guide, good teacher and all around good guy. Promise you wonâ€™t be sorry; and you will have a great time.

http://patriotguideservice.com
https://www.facebook.com/patriotguideservice/
Captain Derick Kuyrkendall POC


----------



## TexasSlam18

DmdFishing said:


> Can anyone recommend a tarpon guide?


Jamie Pinter or Mike LaRue out of Galveston


----------



## c hook

*Mike Larue*

I'd highly recommend Mike, never fished in his boat, but would like to. see him on the water often. very friendly, personable and will work hard for you. he's always on fish.

One day out of Freeport, i ran a short distance and forgot to raise my trolling motor, subsequently lost my prop. that's almost the equivalent of not having a pole on-board. so i was reduced to drifting a current line, I had spotted a few fish on. Mike trolled by, I told him my situation, he had a spare prop kit on-board. i was soon back in business. :texasflag


----------



## 348473

mullet1422 said:


> does anyone catch tarpon in the bay?


Never caught one in the bay however I have seen them once and only once in a bay. We watched a pod roll from far east xmas into cold pass by way of churchill bayou. Didn't even cast a line as they were cruising pretty quick but it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## mullet1422

hurricane matt said:


> Never caught one in the bay however I have seen them once and only once in a bay. We watched a pod roll from far east xmas into cold pass by way of churchill bayou. Didn't even cast a line as they were cruising pretty quick but it was a beautiful sight.


that would be so cool to see!!!


----------



## danielolson

Capt. Scott Null out of POC is big on Tarpon. I would look him up. Talks on Texas Saltwater fishing podcast, very knowledgeable


----------



## capt2016

Used to catch quite a few in tha cast net when I was a kid in some of tha marsh ponds I guss they were 8inches or smaller


----------



## mullet1422

capt2016 said:


> Used to catch quite a few in tha cast net when I was a kid in some of tha marsh ponds I guss they were 8inches or smaller


That would be cool for a saltwater aquarium!


----------



## Scott A

mullet1422 said:


> That would be cool for a saltwater aquarium!


Be illegal too...


----------



## Trouthappy

Tarpon don't like boat traffic, and there are now too many clowns running the bays in fast boats. With loud speakers, playing tunes like this that are apropos and can easily be heard a half mile away:


----------



## 348473

mullet1422 said:


> That would be cool for a saltwater aquarium!


Been there done that in HS. Mr. Blue crab ate him eventually. sad_smiles


----------

